# First Evening Worship



## Marrow Man (Jul 25, 2010)

This evening will mark the first evening worship service at Midlane Park since I've been here. We've had some different occasional events on the Lord's Day evening (an evangelism class, times of prayer and preparation the week before the Lord's Supper, etc.), but not an actual worship service. In the Lord's providence, that has now come to fruition -- I actually have had folks request that we do such a service!

I am looking to do something simple. The reading of Psalm 1 followed by teaching on the text. A time of psalm-singing (yes, I plan to restrict us to only psalm-singing during the evening service, which will be a way to help introduce more psalms during the morning service) will follow. Finally, we will conclude with an extended time of prayer, where we will focus of praying the greater church and God's kingdom (and not about personal prayer requests -- this is something I picked up from Mark Dever and Derek Thomas).

May God be glorified through this worship service. Our numbers may be light this first evening, as two of our psalm-singers were just married and are on their honeymoon, and another psalm-singing couple just had a baby and things are hectic for them right now. Hopefully, all will go well, folks will be encouraged, and most of all, God will be honored and glorified by His people.


----------



## Curt (Jul 25, 2010)

May God bless your first - and subsequent - services.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## py3ak (Jul 25, 2010)

That's good news, Tim. That sounds like quite an enjoyable service format.


----------



## nicnap (Jul 25, 2010)

Great news, brother! There is nothing like beginning and ending the Lord's day with His people.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 25, 2010)

Tim, may God bless and delight in your worship!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, we were kinda small the first week, but made it through. Anna even brought Grace, and there was a wonderful moment when were singing "All People That on Earth Do Dwell." I looked up, saw Anna holding Grace on her lap and the hymnal in the other hand, and Grace looked like she was reading along with the rest of us!


----------



## dudley (Jul 25, 2010)

May God Bless your evening service endeavor.


----------



## Houchens (Jul 25, 2010)

So sorry we missed it, but Lord willing we will be there for many more to come!


----------



## MarieP (Jul 25, 2010)

Brother, I am rejoicing with you!!!! May God continue to bless your flock and draw near as you worship in spirit and in truth!! And that's a great decision to sing the Psalter in the evening!! I am so thankful God saw fit to include songs of faith in His Word- He knows we need them!


----------



## LeeD (Jul 25, 2010)

Sounds like a wonderful time Pastor, blessings.


----------

